# Looking for a place to hunt elk in Unit E2 (Dunn & Mckenzie)



## elktag25 (Apr 27, 2011)

I just recieved the great news that I drew an elk tag in Unit E2, and was hoping to find a landowner willing to let me bow hunt and rifle hunt on thier land. I am a 34 year old public servant from the Bismarck area and have been hunting in the Alexander/Watford area for the past 15 years. I am extremely respectful and responsible.

Any advice or contacts in the area would be appreciated greatly.

This is a once in a lifetime tag, so I am willing to look at any and all hunting options in order to have a successful hunt.

I can be reached on my cell phone at 204-1888, and my name is Aaron.


----------



## elktag25 (Apr 27, 2011)

I forgot to add that it is an "any elk" tag.


----------

